# Ruger 22/45**Now with suppressor**



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Last year I had bought a used MKII 22/45 from plainsman. I loved shooting that pistol, but after shooting his new one with a suppressor I went and bought this:










And then I ordered this:










SilencerCo Warlock II

Now after this past November he's got me convinced I need a new barrel on my 308, threaded of course. Which means another suppressor.

He's a bad influence. :lol: :rollin:

Huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Wives may think I'm a bad influence, but my friends are happy. :rollin:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

The waiting is almost over. Got an email yesterday that the form has been approved by ATF and the suppressor has shipped. :thumb: :rock:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Wooohooo when are we going shooting?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Soon, I hope.

Once it gets here I want to treat it with that silicone oil before I shoot anything through it. Everything I've read says it really cuts down on cleaning time and effort.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Pretreating with silicone oil,


----------

